
Ask HN: Why not have n processors in one motherboard? - techsin101
Sorry never took system architecture, but it has always bothered me why you can&#x27;t install another processor at least upto 6, just how you can install multiple rams into motherboard.<p>These day processors already have cores, what it matters if they are on one chip or multiple chips.<p>Why can&#x27;t you install 6 cpus with 6 cores each. 36 cores.
======
dekhn
This already exists. It's called SMP, and the cost of adding processors goes
up exponentially. The processors have to be connected, with in a hub or a
switched config. Hub is slow if there is lots of IPC and switch is expensive
if fully connected. I don't think very many people make machines with more
than 6 sockets.

~~~
dman
Intel has 8 way systems - [https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/data-
center/servers/mission-cri...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/data-
center/servers/mission-critical/System-x3950-X6/p/WMD00000002)

~~~
detaro
SGI makes machines (SGI UV series) with up to 256 sockets, but obviously not
on one board, but as blades with NUMALink connections. (Still a single machine
though, not a cluster)

~~~
dman
Nice! Wish there was some way to get remote access to one of these for running
some benchmarks.

~~~
detaro
If I remember right, NUMA effects are lot more pronounced, since the NUMALink
connections are slower and higher latency than QPI.

------
detaro
Multi-processor motherboards are a thing in workstations and servers.

